# Southampton DUK Voluntary Group - 12th December 2011



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2011)

There is a meeting of the Southampton Diabetes UK voluntary group taking place on 12th December 2011, starting at 7pm and ending at 9pm. Venue is:

Christ the King Catholic Church Hall, 
Commercial Street,
Bitterne,
Southampton.
SO18 6AP.    

Dietician Sarah Woodman will be showing us how to enjoy the festive season and answering your questions about dietary issues. 

I'm hoping to be there, so it would be great if anyone else in the area could come along


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2011)

Next meeting - it was suggested that people bring along packaging etc. of things to see whether the dietician thinks they are suitable and explain why/why not, also there will be 'samples' available (not the ones in little plastic bottles )


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

The Southampton Group now has a Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Southampton-Group-Diabetes-UK/190640230997712?sk=wall


----------

